# Tiger snake found hiding in air-conditioner



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 4, 2019)

Jan 3, 2019
By Richard Wood




A snake catcher is warning residents in south-eastern states to be extra wary of the reptiles ahead of tomorrow’s scorching temperatures.

Stewart Gatt, known as Stewy the Snake Catcher, told nine.com.au hot summer days drive snakes indoors to seek shelter from the baking sun.

_“It’s expected to hit 42C tomorrow and snakes will be looking for a cooler place to escape the heat,”_ he said.

_“People should always be wary of them but on these extremely hot days they should be extra vigilant.”_

Earlier today, Mr Gatt was called to a home in Little River, 50 kilometres south east of Melbourne, after a tiger snake was discovered in an air conditioner unit.

Video posted on social media showed him catching the reptile in a net as it struggled to stay inside the wall-attached unit.

_“I got the call this morning when its tail was spotted hanging out the bottom of the air conditioner,”_ Mr Gatt said.

_“It took quite a while to catch it. But we managed to block it off from going inside the wall.”_

Mr Gatt is currently attending about 80 call-outs a week, the majority of which are to catch tiger snakes.

While the reptiles seeking refuge from the heat head indoors during the day, evenings will see them return outdoors.

_“Once the heat drops to about 30C, they will head back to the bush and their natural environment.”_

Melbourne is forecast for a maximum of 42C tomorrow before brief showers cool the city down over the weekend.

Adelaide will have a top of 35C tomorrow, but the mercury will dip to the mid-20s on the weekend.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 4, 2019)

Another posed video from a "snake catcher" to make people terrified of being invaded by snakes? Another example as to why Chanel 9 aint what it used to be.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 4, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Another posed video from a "snake catcher" to make people terrified of being invaded by snakes? Another example as to why Chanel 9 aint what it used to be.


Now now...


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Another posed video from a "snake catcher" to make people terrified of being invaded by snakes? Another example as to why Chanel 9 aint what it used to be.


Why do you mistrust all these videos? Obviously some want to self promote their business and the one of the python having a drink from a hose is probably shonky but this one looks real,how would they put a tiger into an AC unit?


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2019)

I have to agree with YellowTail. It's difficult to be entirely sure about some of them, but clearly a lot of them are obvious setups, and most of the sus ones will be. We can't be 100% sure about cases like this and we can only speculate, but it sure wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## dnmarcok (Jun 22, 2019)

I can vowed for this video as the potty mouth speaker is me! Def not a fake/set up video! That aircon was over over bed where we and one of our children slept that night before. I awoke to the tail hanging down! We do live on a property and have snakes around but never would have thought we'd get one hanging down above our bed!
FYI my bed is now sits on the opposite wall! We have seen 2 other tiger snakes on our property since then but not in the house!
[doublepost=1561206236,1561205792][/doublepost]


Yellowtail said:


> Another posed video from a "snake catcher" to make people terrified of being invaded by snakes? Another example as to why Chanel 9 aint what it used to be.



I can vowed for this video as the potty mouth speaker is me! Def not a fake/set up video! That aircon was over over bed where we and one of our children slept that night before. I awoke to the tail hanging down! We do live on a property and have snakes around but never would have thought we'd get one hanging down above our bed!
FYI my bed is now sits on the opposite wall! We have seen 2 other tiger snakes on our property since then but not in the house!


----------

